# Any muslims here?



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have a friend from Saudi Arabia who has inspired me over the past year to convert to Islam. She's taught me a great deal about the true nature of Islam...

Is anyone here muslim? I'd like some more people to talk and discuss the Qu'ran with...

Just to clarify, I haven't converted yet -- im currently just reading up and learning.


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey am muslim, from cali. If you wanna talk about it, message me.


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Assalamualaikum 

A Muslimah from Singapore here.


----------



## Apache16 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just joined this site and I was wondering the same thing. Good to know theres a few. For me its hard enough to talk to people, I can't even imagine asking a women's father for marriage yet.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

edit


----------



## seko (Oct 24, 2011)

i m muslim from Turkey. i m sure you'll find peace when u get to know about islam. unfortunatley a lot of people misrepresent islam. u get who i mean.
try to learn islam from the very first book Koran and from the life of MUhammed (pbh). Our prophet Muhammed (pbh)had only one wife (Hatice) until he was 50 years old, other marriages happened when his wife passed away, and some of the other marriages happened because of political reasons or other but not because of lust.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Phoenix87 said:


> I have a friend from Saudi Arabia who has inspired me over the past year to convert to Islam. She's taught me a great deal about the true nature of Islam...
> 
> Is anyone here muslim? I'd like some more people to talk and discuss the Qu'ran with...
> 
> ...


one tip i wanna give you  , there's a different in culture & faith so keep to the holy book and the hadiths (sunnah).


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

*If you come across anti-religious comments on this subforum just report it. (The report icon is a red-bordered triangle with an exclamation mark found on the bottom left of every post.)*


----------



## SunFlower2011 (Nov 30, 2011)

*Im Muslim too!*

Hello,

I am Muslim too! If you want to chat or need help with anything I would be so happy to help you. Please feel free to pm me. I'm looking for a chat buddy. 

Take care.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Any liberal but religious Muslims around the board? People who acknowledge the Prophet Muhammed's human weaknesses and errors and thus believe the Sunnah is not perfect, who take a historical approach to the Quran, acknowledging that some aspects are dated for the 7th and 8th centuries? Anyone who isn't afraid to engage in a little personal ijtihad and even bid'ah allowing for a more egalitarian (men and women doing salat together and being imams) and also an LGBT-positive approach (Allah made some of us gay, and that's okay)?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

vicente said:


> Any liberal but religious Muslims around the board? People who acknowledge the Prophet Muhammed's human weaknesses and errors and thus believe the Sunnah is not perfect, who take a historical approach to the Quran, acknowledging that some aspects are dated for the 7th and 8th centuries? Anyone who isn't afraid to engage in a little personal ijtihad and even bid'ah allowing for a more egalitarian (men and women doing salat together and being imams) and also an LGBT-positive approach (Allah made some of us gay, and that's okay)?


lolol,,,, thought u r an Asian!!!...


----------



## Chicago Bulls (Jul 7, 2012)

I am muslim to and also new to the site. If you or anyone wants to chat feel free to pm me.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> lolol,,,, thought u r an Asian!!!...


Um... Indonesia has the largest Muslim population in the world...

just sayin'


----------



## Micromuffins (May 17, 2012)

Salaam! ^^
And sure if you're wanting to know more about islam, then your more than welcome to pm me about it.

Peace.


----------



## Zerg (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm Saudi myself. But not like any you'd know lol. i'm pretty liberal at heart


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I remember learning about Islam when I was a kid and trying to study it later on, and I'd find myself looking and studying religion, I didn't understand and I was scared of learning Arabic because I was afraid I wouldn't be able to memorize it nor would I be able to memorize the Quran. 

I could never bring myself to it and it wasn't because of Sep 11th I knew about Islam long before that and I grew up with Muslim peers at school, it's also in my blood, my great grandfather on my grandpa's side was Muslim from Turkey, I'm actually learning about it again.

Islam is Peace Aquired by Submitting your will to Almighty God 

A Muslim is one who submits their will to almighty God and who believes in Prophet Muhammad Peace be upon him, his last and final messenger and in the glorious revelation of the Holy Quran, Muslims believe in Adam, Noah, Moses. 

Abraham and Jesus who they believe are prophets of God, Arabs believe they are descended from Ishmail Abraham's first son who is believed to have ended up in what is now Mecca with his mother Hager, it is told that Abraham reunited with them and Abraham and Ismail rebuild the Kaaba who had been build by Adam. 

There are five pillars of Islam 

The proclamation of faith- the belief that there is only one God and that Prophet Muhammad peace be upon him is his last and Final Messenger 
In Arabic you say ash'hadu an lā ilāha illà-llāh, wa-ash'hadu anna muḥammadan rasūlu-llāh 

Prayers (Salat) the five daily prayers toward Mecca

Charity giving your wealth to charity 

Ramadan the month of Fasting 

The Hajj the pilgrimage to Mecca

Inshallah is God Willing 

The Quran is the final revelation from God sent down to the prophet Muhammad (Peace be upon him) by the Angel Gabriel.


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Salaam!

It's good to hear that so many brothers and sisters will give you support  If you have questions feel free to ask me too.

I read many books about Christianity, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism and White Magic (Wicca).
On this journey of knowledge, I learned that all religions are in fact the same in the core. We all long for peace and understanding 
So whatever you choose, choose wisely and don't be afraid to talk to different people about it.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Selbbin said:


> Um... Indonesia has the largest Muslim population in the world...
> 
> just sayin'


straightarrows is notoriously racist, I'd advise that you ignore his trolling. I'm actually a Canadian in the U.S., couldn't be farther from Asia.

Anyway, back on topic:

I'm interested in getting to know Muslims who are both enthusiastic about their religion, yet have liberal and progressive views about Allah, The Prophet Muhammed, and the Quran.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

vicente said:


> straightarrows is notoriously racist, I'd advise that you ignore his trolling. I'm actually a Canadian in the U.S., couldn't be farther from Asia.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic:
> 
> I'm interested in getting to know Muslims who are both enthusiastic about their religion, yet have liberal and progressive views about Allah, The Prophet Muhammed, and the Quran.


no I"m not!! wish I was like that!!

u wrote


> _Any liberal but religious Muslims around the board? People who acknowledge the Prophet Muhammed's human weaknesses and errors and thus believe the Sunnah is not perfect, who take a historical approach to the Quran, acknowledging that some aspects are dated for the 7th and 8th centuries? Anyone who isn't afraid to engage in a little personal ijtihad and even bid'ah allowing for a more egalitarian (men and women doing salat together and being imams) and also an LGBT-positive approach (Allah made some of us gay, and that's okay)?_


so, why u r intered in them ????

it seems u r just trying ot make fun of them!! grow up!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Assalamu alaikum, just wanted to pass by and say Ramadan mubarak to all..


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

ravenm721 said:


> Assalamu alaikum, just wanted to pass by and say Ramadan mubarak to all..


Asalamu alaikum and Ramadan mubarak!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Ramadan Mubaarak.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 21, 2012)

Zerg said:


> I'm Saudi myself. But not like any you'd know lol. i'm pretty liberal at heart


I'm a Saudi, too! And I'm as liberal as one can get. I'm sorry but I just find it amusing that there's a fellow Saudi in this forum.


----------



## elDiablo (Jun 11, 2011)

Phoenix87 said:


> I have a friend from Saudi Arabia who has inspired me over the past year to convert to Islam. She's taught me a great deal about the true nature of Islam...
> 
> Is anyone here muslim? I'd like some more people to talk and discuss the Qu'ran with...
> 
> ...


I'm an ex-muslim. I was grown up as a muslim. I know a lot of think about islam.
I think that, there is no significant difference between Islam, Judaism and Christianity. It isn't diffucult to be a muslim for a christian.

In my opinion, discussing about religions is waste of time.
To believe ot not to believe that is the question and I don't believe any religion.

I'll just suggest you not to be a "classical and traditional" muslim if you make up your mind to be a muslim. Search about "Teymiyye", "Selefiyye" and another.


----------



## pf1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey mate, 
Yes Ramadhan Mubarak to all. I think you are thinking about a very important issue and I found a very informative set of text which is directed to "those interested in becoming muslim":
http://www.islamawareness.co.nz/ 
wish you the best.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

elDiablo said:


> I'm an ex-muslim. I was grown up as a muslim. I know a lot of think about islam.
> I think that, there is no significant difference between Islam, Judaism and Christianity. It isn't diffucult to be a muslim for a christian.
> 
> In my opinion, discussing about religions is waste of time.
> ...


I dont know what "Teymiyye" or "Selefiyye" is.
But what I do know is that all members of all religions who live classical and tradtional to their religions are always the psycho ones.
im a atheist myself though~


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Asalamu alaikum and Ramadan mubarak!


Wa alaikum salam. And Ramadan mubarak to you too.


enzo said:


> Ramadan Mubaarak.


Jazkallah khair. Ramadan mubarak to you too.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

First off, I'm not a Muslim and I probably will never become one. I'm a Christian and this is just the religion I choose.

Anyways, I find religions to be absolutely fascinating. I enjoy learning why people believe what they believe and the different aspects of each religion. I guess my point of posting here is that I really just want to understand Islam. My aunt teaches at a school in Pakistan and when she came to visit us a few weeks ago, she brought us these head coverings. (I know what they're called, I just can't spell it, haha). I learned that she has to wear one while she's living over there (I guess it's custom for women to always have their heads covered), but I thought the head covering was a part of the Islam religion? Or is it more of a cultural thing?

I've been reading some of the posts in here, but I'm still a little confused on what Islam really means. It'd be great if someone would take the time to explain it a little further for me. I really am interested, and I promise I'm not going to shove what I believe in your faces. I'm just curious, that's all. 

-K


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

silentk said:


> First off, I'm not a Muslim and I probably will never become one. I'm a Christian and this is just the religion I choose.
> 
> Anyways, I find religions to be absolutely fascinating. I enjoy learning why people believe what they believe and the different aspects of each religion. I guess my point of posting here is that I really just want to understand Islam. My aunt teaches at a school in Pakistan and when she came to visit us a few weeks ago, she brought us these head coverings. (I know what they're called, I just can't spell it, haha). I learned that she has to wear one while she's living over there (I guess it's custom for women to always have their heads covered), but I thought the head covering was a part of the Islam religion? Or is it more of a cultural thing?
> 
> ...


Hi K

Great that you want to learn about the different religions. I'm studying Buddhism currently, so I know how many questions one can have.

Guess this site will give you a basic understanding of the hijab:
en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hijab

I think that a hijab is also a cultural thing, for example African muslims wear them different then Arabians. Dresscode develops over the years and opinions about modesty change. You see certain countries getting more modern, while in others they get more conservative.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Hi K
> 
> Great that you want to learn about the different religions. I'm studying Buddhism currently, so I know how many questions one can have.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much.  Buddhism is next on my list, haha. Anyways, that clears up my hijab questions, so thanks again.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

silentk said:


> First off, I'm not a Muslim and I probably will never become one. I'm a Christian and this is just the religion I choose.
> 
> Anyways, I find religions to be absolutely fascinating. I enjoy learning why people believe what they believe and the different aspects of each religion. I guess my point of posting here is that I really just want to understand Islam. My aunt teaches at a school in Pakistan and when she came to visit us a few weeks ago, she brought us these head coverings. (I know what they're called, I just can't spell it, haha). I learned that she has to wear one while she's living over there (I guess it's custom for women to always have their heads covered), but I thought the head covering was a part of the Islam religion? Or is it more of a cultural thing?
> 
> ...


Hello silentk,

I'm not sure if you're asking about _hijab_ alone, or Islam in general. If you're questions are about _hijab_, then I guess it's been touched on briefly above. But to add to it, the word _hijab_ in the Qur'an doesn't mean clothing of any sort, but is used literally as "barrier". Time has changed it's meaning. However, there are verses that describe how Muslim women should dress (which is what you'll see if you wiki "hijab") making it a religious matter. Even though there are cultural variations and adaptations of the dress, you will find the basic head covering and loose clothing to be common.

As for Islam, the word itself means "submission to God", in belief, worship, and following His law. Muslims have five practical tenets: declaration of faith, 5 daily prayers, fasting during Ramadan, annual charity, and pilgrimage to Mecca (if applicable), and believe in 6 things: Allah (that He is one, indivisible, without parents and without children), the angels [Gabriel, Michael, Azrael, Izrafil (the English name of this Angel is debatable), etc], previously revealed books (Gospel, Torah, Psalms, etc),_ all _messengers (Noah, Abraham, Moses, Jesus, Muhammad, etc), Judgment Day [(as well Heaven, Hell, and al-'Araaf (a point between the two)], and pre-decree/pre-destination. And that sums up the _basics_ of Islam.

I realize how daunting it can be to learn about a religion through the net. Don't be surprised if you find someone who disagrees with what I've shared. That is common. Anyway, the main point of contention (if any) between Muslims and Christians is Jesus. Muslims also believe in his virgin birth and the story of Mary, which is mentioned in the Qur'an (chapter 19). We believe Jesus Christ was a Messenger of Allah, and is referred to most often as al-Maseeh or The Messiah.

And uh, yeah. I hope that answers your questions, but if you have any more please feel free to ask us.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for your input, enzo! I have a ton more questions, but I won't overload you guys quite yet. 

What exactly is the purpose of the pilgrimage to Mecca?

Why do Muslims pray five times a day? What exactly "happens" during those prayers? (Like, what do you typically pray about?) And how do you know when it's time to pray? (Like, do you have a "schedule"?)

What is Ramadan? And why do you fast? 

I hope I'm not being too annoying with my curiosity.  

-K


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Hi K
> 
> Great that you want to learn about the different religions. I'm studying Buddhism currently, so I know how many questions one can have.
> 
> ...


u mean the "Style" is a culture thing

well, if u searched for old Arab moives (80's ~30'S) u won't really c a single women covering her head,, still each country has it own story.. and it has nothing to do with moderazation! (wrote a long topic about woemn in that part of the world:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f32/muslim-women-few-things-i-know-158206/

one thing, covering the Head is not something new Muslims created!!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

silentk said:


> Thanks for your input, enzo! I have a ton more questions, but I won't overload you guys quite yet.
> 
> What exactly is the purpose of the pilgrimage to Mecca?
> 
> ...


No prob. Speaking for myself, I don't mind answering your questions.

The primary purposes of the pilgrimage to Mecca is asking and hoping for forgiveness and your sins being removed. It's required of a Muslim to perform it at least once within their life, if capable. The _hajj_ (pilgrimage) itself and the actions within it stem from the story of Abraham and his family, as we believe he was the first commanded by Allah to perform the pilgrimage.

Muslims pray five times a day because we believe it is commanded by God. There's nothing ornate or fantastical about the prayers themselves. We face Mecca, parts of the Qur'an are recited, there's bowing, prostrating, and glorifications of God throughout the prayer. (A quick Youtube search may help for a visual.) They're held in congregation at a _masjid_ (mosque) and take on average about 10 minutes. The timing for _salah_ (prayer) is subject to the Sun's location throughout the day; dawn, midday, late afternoon, sunset, and night. Specific timing for each vary by date and location. The verse for timing and number of prayers is Chapter 20 (Ta-ha), verse 130.

Ramadan is the ninth of twelve months in the _Hijri_ or Islamic calendar, which follows the lunar calendar. We're in Ramadan at the moment and will be for about another 3 weeks. Fasting is intended to humble, cleanse, and encourage us to do better as Muslims. We fast from dawn to sunset, which becomes obligatory at the age of puberty (as with all other obligatory actions).

Nope, not annoying at all


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I think talking about those muslims and islam is just waste of time,, usully people don't change what they belive about others,, the end!


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> I think talking about those muslims and islam is just waste of time,, usully people don't change what they belive about others,, the end!


I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

enzo said:


> No prob. Speaking for myself, I don't mind answering your questions.
> 
> The primary purposes of the pilgrimage to Mecca is asking and hoping for forgiveness and your sins being removed. It's required of a Muslim to perform it at least once within their life, if capable. The _hajj_ (pilgrimage) itself and the actions within it stem from the story of Abraham and his family, as we believe he was the first commanded by Allah


use God, when u say Allah they imagine that u've another GOD!!!:b


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> u mean the "Style" is a culture thing
> 
> well, if u searched for old Arab moives (80's ~30'S) u won't really c a single women covering her head,, still each country has it own story.. and it has nothing to do with moderazation! (wrote a long topic about woemn in that part of the world:
> 
> ...


Yes, what I meant to say is that the style of coverage is a cultural thing.
And I do believe the opinion on modesty has changed over the years. As you said, back then there were no problems if you didn't cover your hair. Nowadays, due to upcoming radicalism, many women have to wear a full cover.

I know that covering the head isn't something the Islam has made up (because the Islam, Christianity and Judaism all have the same fundaments. But it is indeed the type that most people have problems with.


----------



## silentk (Apr 22, 2012)

straightarrows said:


> use God, when u say Allah they imagine that u've another GOD!!!:b


Actually, I knew what he meant by Allah. From my understanding (correct me if I'm wrong), Allah and God are the same "person," correct?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

silentk said:


> Actually, I knew what he meant by Allah. From my understanding (correct me if I'm wrong), Allah and God are the same "person," correct?


Yeah, same entity, different names. Actually God has 99....


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

elDiablo said:


> I'm an ex-muslim. I was grown up as a muslim. I know a lot of think about islam.
> I think that, there is no significant difference between Islam, Judaism and Christianity. It isn't diffucult to be a muslim for a christian.
> 
> In my opinion, discussing about religions is waste of time.
> ...


psycho ones are the WEAK ONES , those who choose the 
simple path bc they can't follow the "sunnah". 
there is only ONE islam ,everything else is based on own 
selfishness.
islam is an internal battle to get the best out of yourself,
yet it's not for everybody. bc people have desires and stuff
they cannot control.
it's better to be true to yourself and acknowledged that Islam
is hard to practice than to bad mouth it.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.kalamullah.com/Books/Dont Be Sad.pdf

a book called "don't be sad"

Suggests how to avoid sadness in Islamic perspective
Provides information in the light of Holy Quran
Reveals that being sad is not encouraged in Islam
Provides topics such as Art of Happiness
Provides various topics on how to avoid sadness and depression
...and much more


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> Yes, what I meant to say is that the style of coverage is a cultural thing.
> And I do believe the opinion on modesty has changed over the years. As you said, back then there were no problems if you didn't cover your hair. Nowadays, due to upcoming radicalism, many women have to wear a full cover.
> 
> I know that covering the head isn't something the Islam has made up (because the Islam, Christianity and Judaism all have the same fundaments. But it is indeed the type that most people have problems with.


radicalism ?!
or is it that people are more educated , my parents come from a country
were women do tattoo's when i asked about it they said it's something they 
preformed in the old days when people didn't know what was haram and halal.
it has nothing to do with radicalism , but ppl now get a better understanding and know what there rights en duties are within islam.

covering isn't someting islamic ?!
there is the hijab and aura(covering for women and men).


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

forex said:


> radicalism ?!
> or is it that people are more educated , my parents come from a country
> were women do tattoo's when i asked about it they said it's something they
> preformed in the old days when people didn't know what was haram and halal.
> ...


Dang! Why do people always get me wrong here...

Covering IS something islamic, but I reacted on another post saying it isn't only in the Islam where people cover themselves up, which is true. We all are religions with the same fundaments....

An personally, I believe muslims can be good without wearing a full cover...

This is the exact reason why I don't engage in discussions about religion, because it's too tiresome..


----------



## waytooshy (Jul 1, 2012)

http://www.kitaabun.com/loaded/pdf/Salah.pdf

I only recently found out the true meaning of the Muslim prayer, despite having performed it so many times. Every movement embodies the importance of the words said during the prayer, and the words are supposed to reach the heart. This is a beautiful book on prayer! I'm so glad I read it.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

waytooshy said:


> I know what you mean strwbrry!! I just left another thread that was so heated it scared me!
> 
> Of course Muslims can be good without the hijab. Anyone can be! :roll


My point exactly, as Tarik Ramadan said: There are many paths to follow and are right.

I try to leave unnessecary discussions asap


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Strwbrry said:


> My point exactly, as Tarik Ramadan said: There are many paths to follow and are right.
> 
> I try to leave unnessecary discussions asap


when you want to learn about islam try to find better sources than those two-faced Egyptions! like Tarik Ramadan or Feisal Abdul Rauf!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm a muslim too!


----------



## CreamCheese (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, I'm Muslim. Asalamalaykum everybody


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Selamın Aleyküm

I'm an ex turkish muslim. Then I decided not to believe in god but I still love my ancestor religion. I'm from Istanbul, the real muslim capital!


----------



## isa uk (Aug 11, 2012)

Salaam (Peace).. Im new to this website too. and I am a new Muslim Revert, since 2007 

Anything u wanna know about Islam, let me know


----------

